# So, i never see my Betta poop



## GaryJ73167 (Mar 25, 2013)

Im sorry for the direct title. Im not trying to be funny, but, as with all living things, a helthy system is important, and, part of a healthy system, is to release waste.

I have had my betta 3 weeks now, and, am not sure if I am supposed to be seeing him poop (man, i need to get out more).

Is this something I should be witnessing?


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

How much do you feed him/what kind of food. What is his feeding schedule? Does he look bloated or have trouble swimming?


----------



## GaryJ73167 (Mar 25, 2013)

LillieCharlotte said:


> How much do you feed him/what kind of food. What is his feeding schedule? Does he look bloated or have trouble swimming?


I feed him about 6 New Life Spectrum pellets daily (at night)

He does not look bloated and is swimming perfectly.

I was just asking our of curiosity.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I have never seen any of my fish poop.... hmm


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

My fish is new, so I do not have any substrate on the bottom of the tank specifically so I can monitor him. usually if he goes more than a few days without pooping I will fast him for a day and resume feeding the next day.


----------



## GaryJ73167 (Mar 25, 2013)

LillieCharlotte said:


> My fish is new, so I do not have any substrate on the bottom of the tank specifically so I can monitor him. usually if he goes more than a few days without pooping I will fast him for a day and resume feeding the next day.


But, is it something that is noticable? I mean, is it normal to see a terd haning off of them?


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

lol, yes i've definitely seen it but 8 times out of 10 I'll find the evidence on the tank floor XD


----------



## GaryJ73167 (Mar 25, 2013)

LillieCharlotte said:


> lol, yes i've definitely seen it but 8 times out of 10 I'll find the evidence on the tank floor XD


Haha. Understood.

It is difficult for me to notice because I have the marble stones in the bottom of the tank.


----------

